# Island Packet vrs. Caliber



## GentleBreeze (Aug 17, 2006)

I would like to know what the community thinks about IP's vrs. Caliber when looking at say.... late '80 vintage production. 
Are there known problem areas to watch out for?
Can both boats be considered "Blue water cruisers"?
Is there a year model to stay away from?

SD... Your openion doesn't count......


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I can talk a little about the Caliber more so than the IP boats. I have been looking and studying the Caliber boats now for two years. I have talk to George one of the builders and had many questions answered by him. I have discounted the IP's because I don't like the the way the helm is designed with the steering rod cutting the stern in half. I view this both a safety problem and inconvenience trying to get over it when sailing. But it seems to work for a lot of folks. 
The Caliber design hasn't really changed much since the brothers started production. They have enhanced and improved it over the years but they are all basically the same design. The biggest change over the years is when they went to the LRC version and put the fuel and water tanks in the keel. A great design and wonder why most of the other manufactures haven't done this as well. It gives great tankage as well as making the boat more stable. In addition, where the tanks are in other boats Caliber boats have that space for storage. The Caliber 35 is basically a Caliber 33 with a swim platform add; as well as the Caliber 40 is to the Caliber 38. 
Both boats are considered bluewater cruisers and many have crossed the oceans. They are medium to heavy displacement boats and takes wind to drive them. The IP is a full keel boat and the design of the keel has changed over time. The Caliber boat is a modified keel and I don't believe it has changed at all over the years. 
Biggest drawbacks on the Caliber is the interior layout in particular the small cramped nav station. I also view the galley as a little small, but that is one woman's opinion. Most cruisers use the forward shower stall as storage. My ideal boat is a Caliber hull with a Valiant interior. 
Sailplan - I love the Caliber removable staysail opinion. When it is not in use I can tuck it away and it doesn't become a Jib or Genoa shredder. The IP's staysail is wonderful in the self tacking option but I wonder how a big Genoa or jib tacks through it. It also takes up space where one might put the dink when cruising. Always compromises in boats. 
If you are really interested in buying one I would charter them both before buying. IP's can be charter in the BVI and a Caliber can be charter in San Francisco. Both great vacations spots. Enjoy sailing great boats in great sailing locations. Also both factories are next to each other in St Pete, FL. So one can kill two birds at the same time. Happy hunting!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Everybody, I think he meant, "CD... you opinion doesn't count...", unless SD has ticked him off somewhere.

THis is my pops. Everyone be nice. (smile).

- CD


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

So I guess the Catalina 35 is out? How about another C40 and they can take the kids?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

tommyt said:


> So I guess the Catalina 35 is out? How about another C40 and they can take the kids?


I like you Tommy, and will send that check soon.

- CD


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

When we bought our boat the last two boats on the list was caliber and IP.
The caliber was and is IMHO a more as aesthetically pleasing boat. It has a lot less windage above the water and less wetted surface. so its a little faster.
I Can tell you that everything on our boat is rock solid and I would not hesitate to take it anywhere. They are over built and this is coming from the king of over build. If four layers of glass is sufficient 8 layers is just right.
When I visited the factory George walked me through the intire construction process, There were several boat in various stages of completion, and you could see the attention to detail in places that you would never see looking at a completed boat. No chopper guns all the hulls are laid up by hand. some things should be left to us lowly humans. the whole shop was absolutely spotless that means a lot to me, It shows you something about the attitude of the employees.
My Third stop was to look at a boat that was one year older than ours that had just returned from a seven year circumnavigation. with exception of a chain plate that had a minor leak and some water damaged wood work in the galley companionway area the boat appeared on initial inspection to be in excellent condition for the amount of time and distance it had traveled.
That pretty much sealed my fate. 
I like the lay out. I see the tight nav station as an advantage, at sea you can wedge yourself in and use both hands for charting and other chores.
the separate shower stall is great. at anchor, and in calm weather, you don't have to put every thing up to keep from soaking it while you shower.
we don't have A/C so we appreciate all of the ports and hatches. 
I have nothing against the IP It is a beautiful boat. That has been being built for along time and they hold their value. but I think a lot of their price is name driven. I think I got more boat per buck than than I could have if I had gone with the IP.
I may be wrong on this but I believe both of the Mcreary brothers worked for IP at one time.
Better, who knows?
Just for GP 
I started working on boats full time just out of high school. I have held a 100 ton masters license for 21 years,(my primary source of income)
I have been involved in the construction of eight 
100 ton USCG certified vessels and a couple hand fulls of house boats and power boats. with the Last two boats (The ones I am presently in charge of) I was for all practical purposes the builder since he was not present do to financial and legal problems.

Hope this helps

P.S.
I think we would have been just as happy with a thirty five.

I just wish I got payed by caliber for this


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt,

I figured you would jump in on this one!

- CD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

GB-I will be the 3rd vote for the Calibre40LRC...better sailing and more tankage & well thought out systems. Equally good construction on both. 
Thank you for your contribution to the gene pool! (G)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I love my dad. I really do. But I sat there in his library over the weekend and told him this. Why do you think the little disclamer at the bottom!

He just does not believe me. One too many grill explosions has ruined my credibility, I guess!!!! HAHA!

- CD

PS THanks Cam, that was quite kind.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd give a fourth vote for the Caliber... but according to the first post... I'm not allowed to vote.


----------



## GentleBreeze (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone posting their opinions. A special thanks to you Matt!
CD said, "I told you so...!" But I am just the type to get several opinions before deciding which boat is better.

Oh and SD.... Sorry for the mistake on initials, (how embarrassing)! My son and I love to throw darts at each other on occasion and I had a senior moment when I threw mine. You know that happens more lately than I would like......

Once again, thanks to all and if any more opinions are out there don't hesitate to send them.....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay, I'll chime in, just because I have something inconsequential to say, and I have nothing better to do. When I went to the boat show in April, Caliber stood out. Amidst all the fan fare, banners, guys in ties, snooty Beneteau dealers sitting around pretending not to notice you, and lots of pretty knick knacks down below, there was one Caliber LRC. It was waaaaay at the end, all by its lonesome, down low in the water hiding behind the huge freeboard Hunters, with one little sign. As I walked up, and before I could even see what it was, I said, "finally, a _sailboat_ to look at". When I went below, the guy showing the boat was actually one of the guys from the company, not a dealer. And he was sitting at the salon table with a bunch of diagrams out, showing a guy how the boat was built. That was the only time during the two days that I went that I saw that. I was impressed by the boat. It did seem a little tight to me, but you have to take into consideration all the other boats I had just looked at. After that, I went back to the Catalinas, where the party was, and hung out in the cockpit with everyone else I knew.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Was that you at the Catalina, BF??? THe guy with the milk mustache?? You did not party like I expected. 

HAHA

- CD


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I too went to a boat show, and there I fell in lust with the Island Packett. I thought the navagation station on the calber 40 being right next to the stove in the galley was poorly thought out.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I was actually foaming at the mouth, thinking about living aboard the 440!

Freesail, I agree about the nav station. I also felt the galley too small, but I like to cook a lot, so that is very important to me. I just can't get past the color of the IP, I really like the boat, but it reminds me of an '70s fridge.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The 440 is nicer then any condo I've ever been in. My 30 ft boat has a larger galley then the caliber, I agree way to small.


----------



## GentleBreeze (Aug 17, 2006)

There is an IP for sale in Houston area, they are replacing all the tanks. The pictures show it to be real well kept, inside and out. But pictures tend to be able to do that. 

Maby I can get CD to go with me to look at it. Sure would like to see a Caliber as well....


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

What ya'll need to know is the Caliber fourty for all practical purposes is a thirty eight foot boat with an over hang tacked on the stern. to compare it to a purpose built fourty is going to scew your point. I tend to compare boats by stated over all length (take with a grain of salt) and water line length. 
I wish the marketing gods would come up with a no bs way of measuring a boat. Maybe length on deck would be a good starting point.
Once again THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS THE PERFECT BOAT. They are all flawed in some way or another. Just depends on where the flaws are and wether or not they are acceptable to you. for instance I like close spaces on a boat because when I do fall it wont be far. and a shower big enough for two is a wonderful thing.


----------



## CatalinaFan (May 15, 2007)

*Island Packet at Anchor*

Hey fellows,

The island Packet is way more livable than the Caliber. The layout is well thought out and a 6 foot 2 inch person can be comfortable in a IP35.

At Anchor it rules!

Quality is seen throughout the construction and fixtures are not the cheapest they could find.

Sea kindly cruising, and comfort is what IP is all about.

Catalinafan


----------



## Zogumwesterly (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Gentle Breeze,
I Used to work for Island packet as a cabinet maker, having worked in the plant I can say that these are nice boats but over-rated. I have also done
some hurricane damage repair on these boats and though sufficient, it could've been better for the money a little thin on the laminates stuffing box access problems, and interior grade plywood is used extensively.

Briggs


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Zogumwesterly said:


> Hi Gentle Breeze,
> I Used to work for Island packet as a cabinet maker, having worked in the plant I can say that these are nice boats but over-rated. I have also done
> some hurricane damage repair on these boats and though sufficient, it could've been better for the money a little thin on the laminates stuffing box access problems, and interior grade plywood is used extensively.
> 
> Briggs


Well, dad, I guess this discussion is over.

- me


----------



## GentleBreeze (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info Zog. Can't find that kind of knoledge in their sales information!
The saying that "there is no perfect boat" is getting to be a PITA!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Not only am I confused about *my* next boat, but now I am confused about *their* next boat too, which one is it?


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it too late to suggest a PSC Crealock 37?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TSteele65 said:


> Is it too late to suggest a PSC Crealock 37?


Go away. You are making my life complicated. Go away. A Catalina is the boat for them (smile).

- CD


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Moooooooooody........


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Moooooooooody........


They can't afford a Moody either!!

- CD


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. and Mrs. CD, you are getting very sleepy, sleeeeeeepy. Follow the watch, baaaack and foooorth, baaaaack and fooorth. All this interet browsing is making you veeeeeeerrrryyyyy sleeeeeeeeepy. Now you want a CS34, CCCSSSSSS Thirtyyyyy Foooooour. Cheeeeeeeeap in San franciscoooooo.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I see an anonymous 911 call coming in San Francisco. Go put your suit on. What was your firehouse number again??

- CD


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

HaHaaaa! I am home today.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> HaHaaaa! I am home today.


Well, I can pay you back triple tomorrow. It will be like firefighter boot camp all over. HEHE!

- CD


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Well then, I better go take a nap. Anyway, I think I made MYSELF sleepy with that other post. You boys play nice while I'm gone.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TOMMYT IN PORTUGAL


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Dammit, I can't un-see that...


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

My eyes, my eyes


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Go away. You are making my life complicated. Go away. A Catalina is the boat for them (smile).
> 
> - CD


You sure? There's a really nice looking one in FL in your dad's price range:

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=10784&url=

Engine time getting up there, but otherwise a nice boat.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

How in the hell did I get on this thread? I leave for a few days and get photo shopped! That is not my brand of diaper...get it right next time.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tommyt said:


> How in the hell did I get on this thread? I leave for a few days and get photo shopped! That is not my brand of diaper...get it right next time.


Tip of the iceberg.....tip of the iceberg.....   

Keep looking....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TSteele65 said:


> You sure? There's a really nice looking one in FL in your dad's price range:
> 
> http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=10784&url=
> 
> Engine time getting up there, but otherwise a nice boat.


Thanks TS. I will point it out to him if he has not seen it.

- CD


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Catalina 22 and gut it. nice seventies vintage 
Sorry I got to race Bede"s boat last night what a kick. 
and yes we won!


----------

